

Ask HN: Python/Javascript dev coming to SF, any startups looking for help? - pplante

I will be in SF from the 17th thru 21st to check out the city more before I make the final decision to move away from KC.  While there I would like to meet with any startups looking for Python developers.&#60;p&#62;If anyone is interested I can pass along a resume/details and see if we can meet up.  My email is unhappyrobot@gmail.com.
======
phlux
[http://www.quora.com/Which-startups-are-hiring-in-the-San-
Fr...](http://www.quora.com/Which-startups-are-hiring-in-the-San-Francisco-
Bay-Area)

~~~
pplante
Thanks!

